# Nice skunk specimen for sale



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Caught a really nice male skunk this morning. No damage at all, lung-shot with a .22 short, did not spray. It has alot of white on the back and also white "badges" on its forelegs.

Seems like a nice specimen for taxidermy, so I wanted to post it here for sale, before I skin it.

Please PM me asap if anyone has any interest.


----------

